# Hummingbird help



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a 788 up front on my bow and would like to save my waypoints to an sd card so I can transfer them to my dad's boat. I can't seem to figure it out, or if it's possible. Can anyone help? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It is possible. I was doing it between two units on my boat before I got my interlink.
I can't tell you off the top of my head exactly how to do it...because I'm old and I can't remember!! lol I will take a look at my 788 when I get home and see if I can figure out how to do it again.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually...give this a try...this is from a HB rep.


1. Power on your unit

2. Insert an unlocked SD card into a card slot on your unit. We do not recommend using pre-programmed a map card for this task. 

3. Press the menu button twice

4. Right cursor to the Nav Tab

5. Scroll down to Export All Nav Data

6. Right cursor and select Yes to confirm save tracks, waypoints and routes. 

7. Remove the card from the card slot.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Flippin,
Thanks, I will try it when I get home.


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

Flippin 416 said:


> Actually...give this a try...this is from a HB rep.
> 
> 
> 1. Power on your unit
> ...


Thats what i did and worked just fine


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Got it! Thanks a lot guys. I just didn't scroll down far enough to see the export feature.


----------

